# J H Lamey of Liverpool



## NZ pete

Hi everyone 

I have been trying to research J H Lamey tug fleet but keep on hitting a stone wall and wondered if any body out there may be able to help.
J H Lamey had a habit of buying second hand tugs (Except the last five) and if you don’t know previous names your stuck in the mud.

J H Lamey Founded 1916 and taken over 1968 by Alexandra Towing

Name Built Served Remarks

Alfred Lamey 1940	57 – 66 Information / history required
1967	67 – 68 To Alexandra Towing 1970 COBURG 
Anita Lamey 1920	52 – 67 Ex THUNDERER till 1952 then ANITA LAMEY
B C Lamey 1904	38 – 47 Ex Cruiser till 19?? Then B C LAMEY
1938	51 – 61 Information / history required
1966	66 – 68 To Alexandra Towing 1970 SALTHOUSE
Dorunda 1890 History required
Edith Lamey 1942	59 – 68 Information / history required	
Florida 1902	02 – 56 History required
Irene Lamey 1915	19 – 54 Ex WRESTLER till 1953 then IRENE LAMEY
1925 Information / history required
J H Lamey 1914	47 – 62 Ex ASSISTANT till 1946 then J H LAMEY
1928 Ex FLYING EAGLE until 1959 then J H LAMEY
1964	64 – 68 To Alexandra Towing 1970 HORNBY
Information / history required
James Lamey 1928	59 – 66 Information / history required
1967	67 – 86 To Alexandra Towing 1970 HUSKISSON
John Lamey 1927	56 – 68 Information / history required, became 1956 JOHN LAMEY 
Margaret Lamey	1918 49 – 60 Information / history required
Marie Lamey 1922	55 – 64 Ex MOMENTUM until 1955 then MARIE LAMEY
1940	66 – 67 Information / history required
William Lamey	1899	47 – 59 Information / history required
1959	59 – 68 To Alexandra Towing 1970 WAPPING

Information Required please	

Year Built, Who built her, Yard Number, Gross Tons, Length, Beam, Draft, Type of engine, Who built engines, Propulsion, Lloyds Number if known.

History please

Other names the tug was or is known by and if possible owners name

Just one more thing does anybody have information/history on NORTH LOCH 1959 (Alexandra’s)

Hope somebody can help

Cheers

NZ pete


----------



## todd

North Loch was built by Yarwood and Sons of Northwich, Cheshire in 1958-59.

Jim


----------



## Cobbydale

The 1928 Flying Eagle became the James Lamey.
The 1940 Alfred Lamey was the ex navy tug Sparkler The Alfred was renamed Marie Lamey to free up the name for the new building Alfred Lamey
The 1942 Edith Lamey was the ex Robert Hamilton and before that a navy tug C618
The 1889 William Lamey was the ex Ship canal tug Partington
The 1889 Edith Lamey was the ex Ship canal tug Eastham
The 1919 Margeret Lamey was the ex navy tug West Creek
The 1927 John Lamey was the ex Lady Elizabeth from South Africa she was a steam tug rebuilt by Lameys as the first diesel engined tug on the Mersey


----------



## NZ pete

Hi Cobbydale
Many thanks for the information on J H Lamey Tugs it was very helpful.
Cheers
NZ pete


----------



## NZ pete

Hi Cobbydale

Just been away for the weekend.

So I have just gone through your information re J H Lamey tugs and William and Edith are according to Lloyds 1899 not 1889 ( that is just by the by)

My resources at the moment are just a 1945/1946 Lloyds book and a 1930 to 1945 on line via “Plimsoll” and they don’t give me everything I want at times.

I did find out that Lady Elizabeth which became John Lamey changed owners in cira1938 to James Dredging (No name change) but it didn’t say where.

The information I collect is:

Year Built, Who built her, Yard Number, Gross Tons, Length, Beam, Draft, Type of engine, Who built engines, Propulsion, Lloyds Number if known.

I haven’t been able to find any information on the following three:

1940	SPARKLER Remamed Alfred Lamey
1942	Tug C618	Robert Hamilton Edith Lamey
1919	West Creek	Margaret Lamey

Cheers 

Peter


----------



## Cobbydale

*Sparkler*

1940 SPARKLER, 1958 ALFRED LAMEY, 1966 MARIE LAMEY

(first UK tug with dir. nozzle)
Registered: (GBR)ON 167522
161 GRT, L27,43m, B6,7m (90.0'x22.0'x11.0' or 96'6"x23'x9')
1 fpp, T3cyl (1940) "Yarwood" (nr.158), coal fired, 500ihp

SPARKLER
1940 -19/02: Launched by "W.J. Yarwood & Sons Ltd" at Northwich (GBR) (YN 625)
1940 -20/05: delivered to the UK Admiralty, allocated to the shore establishment HMS FERRET at Londonderry (GBR)
1953: 02/10: whilst working with EMPIRE DEMON to shift the French steamer FORMIGNY (2,776g./47) at Londonderry, the latter vessel grounded on a mud bank next to Aberfoyle Light. In the attempt to refloat the vessel on a receding tide both tugs also grounded.
1953 -03/10: all three vessels refloated without damage
1957 -11/06: To "J.H. Lamey Towing", mng William H. Lamey at Liverpool (GBR), renamed ALFRED LAMEY
(fit with dir. Kort nozzle in Clovers Drydock at Birkenhead)
1957 -xx/07: register opened at Liverpool, renamed ALFRED LAMEY
(GBR flag, regd Liverpool, ON 167522)
1966 -xx/12: to release the name for a new building vessel renamed MARIE LAMEY
1967: To "Northern Slipways Ltd" at Dublin (IRL) - remained laid up at Liverpool (GBR)
1967 -17/08: delivered at Troon for demolition by the "West of Scotland Shipbreaking Company Ltd" at Troon (GBR)
1968 -27/08: breaking up completed
1969 -xx/07: register closed

Info from Piet Van Damme on TugTalk.


----------



## Cobbydale

*Edith Lamey*

1942 C 618, 1958 ROBERT HAMILTON, 1959 EDITH LAMEY, 1969 MARTIN OLDFIELD, 1973 HERMES

Registered: LR60-61:59247 /(GBR)ON 301290
147 GRT, 17 NRT (158 GRT), L25,60m, B7,37m (84.0'x24.2'x9.4')
1 scr, T3cyl by shipbuilder, 67nhp-400ihp
re-engined 1966 diesel 2tew 8cyl Crossley, 580bhp

C 618
1942: Built by "A. Hall and Co Ltd" at Aberdeen (YN 686)
1942: delivered to the UK Admiralty, operated by Naval Stores Department, based at Sheerness
1958: To Hamilton Williams at Liverpool, renamed ROBERT HAMILTON
1959: To "J.H. Lamey Ltd" at Liverpool, renamed EDITH LAMEY
(GBR flag, regd Liverpool, ON 301290)
1966: converted to diesel 2tew 8cyl Crossley, 580bhp by "Manchester Dry Docks Co Ltd" at Ellesmere Port
1968: taken over by "ATCL - Alexandra Towing Co Ltd" at Liverpool
1969: To "Oldham Bros. Ltd" at Garston, renamed MARTIN OLDFIELD
1973: To "Maritime Commercial Enterprise Ltd" at Piraeus (GRC), renamed HERMES
(GRC flag)
1981: broken up

Info from Piet Van Damme on TugTalk


----------



## Cobbydale

*Margaret Lamey*

918 WEST CREEK, 1949 MARGARET LAMEY

UK Navy West-class (sisterships: WEST ACRE, WEST BAY, WEST COCKER, WEST CREEK, WEST DEAN, WEST HYDE)
Registered: LR25-26:37015 /LR50-51:68153 /LR56-57:69106 /(GBR)ON 143781
131 GRT, 3 NRT, L27,18m, B6,12m, D3,18m (89.2'x21.1'x10.1' or 92'2"x21'1"x11'3")
steel, 1 scr, C2cyl by shipbuilder, coal fired, 42nhp-450ihp, sp 9kn

WEST CREEK
1918: Built by "W.J. Yarwood & Sons Ltd" at Northwich
1918 -xx/06: delivered to the UK Admiralty, based at Sheerness
(GBR flag, regd London, ON 143781)
1949: To "J.H. Lamey Ltd", mng W.H. Lamey at Liverpool, renamed MARGARET LAMEY
(GBR flag, regd Liverpool, ON 143781, 131 GRT, 23 NRT)
1960: broken up at Bromborough

Info from Piet Van Damme on TugTalk


----------



## Cobbydale

*Lamey Tugs*


----------



## Cobbydale

*John Lamey*

1927 GEERTRUIDA XV, 1928 LADY ELIZABETH, 1956 JOHN LAMEY, 1969 HARRY SHARMAN

Registered: LR43-44:10140 /LR47-48:09798 /LR50-51:66391 /LR56-57:67282 /LR60-61:66477
(ZAF)ON 153842 /(GBR)ON 153842
160,22 GRT, L30,50m(28,80), B6,55m, D3,28m (94.6'x21.6'x10.9' or 100'8"(94'6")x21'7"x10'7.1/4")
1 scr, T 3cyl by "Machinefabriek Avontuur" at Dordrecht, coal fired, 79nhp-445ihp, sp 10,5kn
converted 1946 to oil firing
re-engined 1957 diesel 2tew 8cyl (1943) Crossley, 1200bhp

GEERTRUIDA XV
1927: Built by "Scheepswerf v/h Jonker & Stans" at Hendrik-ido-Ambacht (NLD) (YN 184)
1927: delivered to J. Groenewegen at Dordrecht (NLD)
1928 -02/04: To "South African Railways & Harbours Administration" at Cape Town (ZAF), renamed LADY ELIZABETH
(ZAF flag, regd Cape Town, c/s ZSDQ) for service in Algoa Bay - Port Elizabeth
(named after Elizabeth Markham or Lady Donkin, daughter of George Markham - Dean of York,
married to Major General Rufane Shaw Donkin)
1938 -15/06: To "James Dredging, Towage and Transport Co SA" (ZAF)
1938 -03/08: To "James Contracting & Shipping Co Ltd" at London (GBR)
(GBR flag, regd London, ON 153842, 165 GRT)
1940: entered UK Naval service as UK Navy tug operated by Naval Stores Department, based at Portsmouth (GBR)
1945: returned to owners
(GBR flag, regd London, ON 153842, c/s MNNN, 185 GRT)
1946 -xx/08: converted to oil firing
195x: To "Foremost Dredging Co Ltd" at London (GBR)
1956: To "J. H. Lamey Ltd" at Liverpool
1957: rebuilt,re-eng. diesel 2tew 8cyl (1943) Crossley, 1200bhp by "J. Lamont & Co Ltd" at Port Glasgow, renamed JOHN LAMEY
1968: taken over by "ATCL - Alexandra Towing Co Ltd" at Liverpool (GBR)
1969: To G.R. Walker at Kingswear (GBR), renamed HARRY SHARMAN
1969: To Helen McGinnity (GBR)
1970: To "Baigent & Thatcher Ltd" (GBR)
1970 -xx/10: wrecked in storm, under Culver Cliff, Isle of Wight (GBR)
Info from Piet Van Damme on TugTalk


----------



## Cobbydale

*Lamey Tugs*


----------



## NZ pete

Cobbydale
Very many thanks for the Lamey tug information is is very helpful.
NZ pete


----------



## A.D.FROST

"Fifty Years of Mersey Towage"(History of J.H.Lamey)Sea Breezes Dec.1966


----------



## guycewood

*1927 John Lamey*



Cobbydale said:


> The 1928 Flying Eagle became the James Lamey.
> The 1940 Alfred Lamey was the ex navy tug Sparkler The Alfred was renamed Marie Lamey to free up the name for the new building Alfred Lamey
> The 1942 Edith Lamey was the ex Robert Hamilton and before that a navy tug C618
> The 1889 William Lamey was the ex Ship canal tug Partington
> The 1889 Edith Lamey was the ex Ship canal tug Eastham
> The 1919 Margeret Lamey was the ex navy tug West Creek
> The 1927 John Lamey was the ex Lady Elizabeth from South Africa she was a steam tug rebuilt by Lameys as the first diesel engined tug on the Mersey


The 1927 John Lamey was renamed Harry Sharman, she as sold to Metal Recoveries of Newhaven in 1969 or 70. During the Pacific Glory tanker accident at the Isle of Wight she broke her anchor chain and was wrecked on Culver Cliffs


----------



## billblow

Can anyone attach a photograph of the J. H. Lamey IMO 5415949 built by Cochrane's Selby 1964 for J. H. Lamey Ltd. Liverpool 
billblow


----------



## billblow

Stand down lads found it posted on the gallery, don't know why it didn't show up on first search
billblow


----------

